# '23 KS SG Eli Shetlar (9/5/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Andover (KS) Andover 
*AAU: *KC Run GMC

*Ht: *6'5" | *Wt: *160lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534975749588865024


----------



## dino

Junior Year
					

Junior Year




					www.hudl.com


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I love this kid’s game!!!


----------



## CoachShipp

Committed: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566842181276532737


----------



## Bluethunder

Well IndyTreeFan should be happy.

Welcome aboard Eli.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Well IndyTreeFan should be happy.
> 
> Welcome aboard Eli.


What can I say? I love his game!!! 😁😎

Welcome to the forest, Eli!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

Possibly another late bloomer here. Looks like he’s grown from 6’2 to 6’6” over the last year or so. Clearly a deadly shooter, and is starting to blossom athletically. Decent offer list, too.

I’m really liking this class so far. Welcome to the family, Eli!


----------



## southernindianaballer

Eli looks like a fit for the system...  legit...  247 ***  he can drain it...  faaaast release.

Manyawu....  ok... checked out some good video of him on twitter...  kid is a smart athlete.  Good timing on blocks...  can run and finish low...  of course, he had size advantage in high school many times.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572724117194915843


----------



## BankShot

Just having "Kansas" in his bio is good enough for me. Add 6'6" dead-eye shooter from 3 pt land, and it seals the deal! Congrats to the Syc Staff...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590822136897499136


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591135723318824962


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591232385731158016


----------



## pbutler218

Eli was at the game today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603434775779360768


----------



## sycamore tuff

Must be an old picture.


----------

